

Robot achieves scientific first, discovers new knowledge w/o human input - vaksel
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f2b97d9a-1f96-11de-a7a5-00144feabdc0.html?nclick_check=1

======
pwoods
What? Do people still register to read new sites? Thought this idea had died
already.

~~~
psyklic
True, and this definitely is not a "scientific first" -- theorem provers have
it beat ...

~~~
bd
This is much bigger thing. Automated theorem provers operate in (relatively)
neat domain.

Biology, on the contrary, is huge mess. Billions years of evolution created a
hell of complicated systems. This domain just screams for automated analysis.

Even just doing AI on some data would be cool. Doing wet experiments ordered
by Prolog solver and feeding results back to it is just awesome.

------
bd
More details in yesterday discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=544134>

------
madcaptenor
Wake me up when we have a robot that can design and build robots.

